# D&D 5th Edition Specialty Priests of the Forgotten Realms Volume 1 Now Available



## Sunsword (Jan 18, 2016)

Do you miss specialty priests from older editions of Dungeons and Dragons?  This product features 37 feats for clerics, giving each deity in the Player's Handbook a feat to allow players to futher cusomize their character.

You may purchase the PDF here.


----------

